# New REALLY Deep Water Floater!



## Guns Up (Jul 23, 2007)

Who has enough fuel to tryout the newest spar in the Gulf?

Alaminos Canyon, offshore Gulf of Mexico, approximately 200 miles south of Freeport, TX. moored in 8000' ft of water.

Shell Friday, June 20, 2008

The hull of what will be the world's deepest oil and gas spar production facility, the Perdido Regional Development, has made its way from Finland to Ingleside, Texas. Perdido will be capable of delivering 130,000 barrels of oil equivalent per day from the ultra-deepwaters of the Gulf of Mexico.

The construction of the hull began in November 2006 at the Technip construction yard in Pori, Finland. It required more than two million man hours (with no lost time incidents) to get to this

stage. On May 27, 2008, the hull sailed from Finland. Now at the Kiewit Offshore Services fabrication yard in Ingleside, Shell will work with Technip and Kiewit to perform final outfitting of the hull in preparation for offshore installation. Currently slated for August 2008, the hull will be towed offshore to the Perdido work site, Alaminos Canyon Block 857 in the Gulf of Mexico. Once there, Heerema Marine Contractors, using several vessels, will upend the hull and attach the nine mooring lines to the seafloor.

Kiewit also holds the contract to construct and fabricate the Perdido topsides facility. As the name infers, the topsides sit on top of the hull. It includes the production equipment, drilling rig and the living quarters. Topsides construction began in March 2007 and continues today. The topsides will be mated with the hull in a single lift in early 2009. Once completed, the massive steel spar structure will be nearly as tall as the Eiffel Tower and weigh as much as 10,000 family cars.

Using cutting-edge technology, the Perdido Spar will drill, gather and process oil and gas from three fields. Moored in approximately 8,000 feet of water, it will be capable of delivering 130,000 barrels of oil equivalent per day (100,000 barrels of oil and 200 million cubic feet of gas per day). Perdido is scheduled to begin production around the turn of the decade. Shell is 35% owner/operator of the host spar. Other partner ownership percentages are: Chevron (37.5%) and BP (27.5%).


----------



## TRAVO (May 29, 2008)

WOW, that's deep and far.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

big E 72hr trip ?


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

It's not that far Guys... That's the same block Nobel Clyde Boudreaux is in, 120nm east of Port Isabel.


----------



## crh4926 (Aug 7, 2005)

we can make it in the 42 yellowfin will be waiting on it


----------



## Piledriver (May 23, 2007)

I can make it there, Coming back I will have to have custom sails made for the walkaround


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

Perdido is a great name for that platform


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

*Perdido Spar*

Howdy,

The Perdido Spar, unlike the Noble Clyde Boudreaux, will be considered a permanent rig, like Bommvang, Nancen, and Diana-Hoover.

All the best,

Tom Hilton


----------



## jt2hunt (May 13, 2006)

did the noble move this summer and then is going to move back?

also, when the noble leaves is there any structure left?

thanks


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

*Perdido Spar*



jt2hunt said:


> did the noble move this summer and then is going to move back?
> 
> also, when the noble leaves is there any structure left?
> 
> thanks


Howdy,
Yes - the Perdido will replace the Boudreaux's position.
Tom


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Meaning of Perdido*

Perdido means "lost" in Spanish.



yakfisher said:


> Perdido is a great name for that platform


----------



## marlin1989 (Jun 27, 2005)

Tom, do you know where Shell Great White will be placed?


----------



## Over the Edge (May 21, 2004)

I am pretty sure that the Great White wells will be produced by the Perdidio spar. Tom may be able to elaborate more, but that is my understanding of what is going on out there.


----------



## BPitcher (Aug 23, 2004)

more info


----------



## BradP (May 24, 2004)

The Shell-operated Perdido Regional Development Spar has arrived in the ultra deepwaters of the Gulf of Mexico and is currently being secured to the seafloor in about 8,000 feet of water. Once completed, the Perdido spar will be nearly as tall as the Eiffel Tower and weigh as much as 10,000 cars. Perdido will be the deepest oil development in the world, the deepest drilling and production platform in the world and have the deepest subsea well in the world.








*Related Pictures*








Perdido Development
(Click to Enlarge)
Positioning the spar into place required carefully-orchestrated maneuvers.

Perdido will be a fully functional oil and gas platform with a drilling rig and direct vertical access wells, full oil and gas processing and remote subsea wells. The facility is designed to produce 100,000 barrels of oil per day and 200 million standard cubic feet of gas. The production from these fields will be transported via new and existing pipelines to US refineries.

The Perdido Spar will bring in production from three fields: Great White, Silvertip and Tobago. These fields are located in 10 Outer Continental Shelf blocks in Alaminos Canyon, approximately 200 miles south of Freeport, TX. This development will provide the first Gulf of Mexico commercialproduction from a Paleogene reservoir. All three fields have been granted production units from the Minerals Management Service and the accumulations are completely in US waters, some eight miles north of Mexico international borders. First production from Perdido is expected around the turn of the decade.


----------



## MXCapt (Jul 17, 2006)

Has anybody freelined live baits to Giant Bluefin Tuna..........??????


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

What type of fish do you guys think will be on it?


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

I could make it in my trawler but I would need a week of good weather to get there and back at 8 knots...LOL


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I guess I could sail out there with my uncle in his 42-ft cat. He has twin yanmar 18 hp diesels. It would take >36 hrs to get out there and less than 20 hrs to get back. Lots of trolling capability but you can only fish off the stern and twin rudders sure could become a problem.


----------



## ryankopecki (Apr 3, 2008)

spitfire said:


> What type of fish do you guys think will be on it?


Really big ones that like squid.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

How big of a spool would you need for 9000' of 65# powerpro??


----------



## tunahunter (May 19, 2008)

*Mono is to big!!! LOL*

Yeah, definately go with the braid







, which ever spool u use!! LOL


Bobby Miller said:


> How big of a spool would you need for 9000' of 65# powerpro??


----------



## dr9shark (Aug 16, 2004)

Depth has nothing to do with the amount of line you use. I doubt you will be jigging that depth after one attempt. Drshark



Bobby Miller said:


> How big of a spool would you need for 9000' of 65# powerpro??


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

DRSHARK said:


> Depth has nothing to do with the amount of line you use. I doubt you will be jigging that depth after one attempt. Drshark


haha good call!

question- will the fish species immediately inhabit the structure or will it take some time before they hang around?


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

DRSHARK said:


> Depth has nothing to do with the amount of line you use. I doubt you will be jigging that depth after one attempt. Drshark


It does if you are fishing on the bottom.


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

That squid is wicked nasty...Yikes!!!


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Bobby Miller said:


> It does if you are fishing on the bottom.


You just can't help yourself Bobby, to get it stirred up in the morning.....

LOL.....


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

In 9000 feet, I like to fish, oh, about 15 to 20 feet off the bottom. Just let it touch down and give it three or four cranks or so up. Then, you will be good to go. 

And, ditch the power pro. Once you are over 8000 feet, I like JB Hollow.


----------



## Pubguy (Oct 15, 2005)

Here's the video.


----------



## AQUAA MANN (Jul 24, 2008)

im up for the challenge.


----------



## tunahunter (May 19, 2008)

*Neat*

Cool video , but he never said how good the fishing was expected to be. LOL


Pubguy said:


> Here's the video.


----------



## Lord of the Salmon (Feb 17, 2008)

Bobby Miller said:


> It does if you are fishing on the bottom.


For what? That may even be too deep for tilefish


----------



## Lord of the Salmon (Feb 17, 2008)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> haha good call!
> 
> question- will the fish species immediately inhabit the structure or will it take some time before they hang around?


I would bet that the blackfin would start showing up as soon as they turn the night lights on, probably the yellowfin too. It may take some time for resident fish like grouper to show up.


----------



## marine0311 (Apr 11, 2008)

BIIIIIIIIGGGGGGGGGG blue suits will follow the blackfin......as well as bluefin......thats a long ride out though.


----------



## Jackson Yacht Sales (May 21, 2004)

I predict some large fish (marlin and tuna) to come off this spar in the years to come.


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Big E deep deep offshore fishing*

Attached are photos of fish you can expect to catch on the 100-hour Big E trip that will bottom fish near this new spectacular rig.

Mike


----------



## tunahunter (May 19, 2008)

Alright fish experts, We need a fish I-D


mredman said:


> Attached are photos of fish you can expect to catch on the 100-hour Big E trip that will bottom fish near this new spectacular rig.
> 
> Mike


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

should have given them a scale! haha. those pelagic species are rather small for what they look like. very cool though! those species were all over Planet Earth, well the one with the bio light on its head for attracting dinner


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

monkfish i believe...its been a while


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

they are also very good to eat. small but good


----------



## team axis (Jan 24, 2008)

IS BOUDREAX GONE NOW AND PERDIDO IS WHERE IT WAS? ANYBODY HAVE THE GPS NUMBERS TO PERDIDO?


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

team axis said:


> IS BOUDREAX GONE NOW AND PERDIDO IS WHERE IT WAS? ANYBODY HAVE THE GPS NUMBERS TO PERDIDO?


No... Perdido will eventually replace Nobel Clyde Boudreaux in the same location.
N26.13 W94.9

Perdido will have the same collection of fish that Boudreaux does now.


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Perdido*

Perdido means "lost" in Spanish.......

Mike


----------



## team axis (Jan 24, 2008)

THANKS FORMULA. I THINK PERDIDO MIGHT MEAN HIDDEN OR LOST I GUESS ESCONDIDO MEANS HIDDEN DONT KNOW FOR SURE SO...... I REALLY DONT KNOW ANYONE HISPANIC?


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

mredman said:


> Attached are photos of fish you can expect to catch on the 100-hour Big E trip that will bottom fish near this new spectacular rig.
> 
> Mike


I can feel a "yo mama" joke coming on!!!!


----------



## rodsnscrews (May 4, 2006)

You can expect Shell and it partners (BP/Cheveron) to police the activity in the vicinity of Perdido very closely! Being so close to international/Mexican waters places the Perdido at a very high risk to terrorist activity so don't expect to be able to pull up to the Perdido at your leisure! Its different right now with the Boudreaux their alot more tolerant of sportfisherman but the Perdido will not be.....I promise you!


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

rodsnscrews said:


> You can expect Shell and it partners (BP/Cheveron) to police the activity in the vicinity of Perdido very closely! Being so close to international/Mexican waters places the Perdido at a very high risk to terrorist activity so don't expect to be able to pull up to the Perdido at your leisure! Its different right now with the Boudreaux their alot more tolerant of sportfisherman but the Perdido will not be.....I promise you!


Last November they ran us off of Nobel Clyde Boudreaux, too. The told us if we didn't keep a minimum distance of at least a mile they were going to report us to the Coast Guard. Since then I've seen a few folks post that they were fishing near it and didn't get any flak, and others have said they were told to leave, so I guess you just never know what to expect.

It's a long boat ride just to get run off


----------



## gstringer (Mar 31, 2008)

Fished both of them about 2 weeks ago,make sure you have time 158m out of Port A.No fish around there though!


----------



## Striker Fisher (Jun 13, 2007)

Formula4Fish said:


> Last November they ran us off of Nobel Clyde Boudreaux, too. The told us if we didn't keep a minimum distance of at least a mile they were going to report us to the Coast Guard. Since then I've seen a few folks post that they were fishing near it and didn't get any flak, and others have said they were told to leave, so I guess you just never know what to expect.
> 
> It's a long boat ride just to get run off


You have to watch the terrorist threat: http://www.dhs.gov/xinfoshare/programs/Copy_of_press_release_0046.shtm

I doubt the CG would go all they way out there for a few sport fishing boats.


----------



## rodsnscrews (May 4, 2006)

With one call from the Perdido the coast guard Falcon out of CC will be on your a** in one hour and you will wish you never went fishing let along went 125/160 miles on a joy ride! The perdido will be outfitted with its own defense system and if you think your vessel can withstand a barrage from a 50 cal then good luck to you!


----------



## Tankfxr (Dec 26, 2007)

Wow you really think the perdido will really be self defensive. 

I bet if you had some Eye Candy on your boat no one would say a word to the Coast Guard.

I saw the spar coming into Port A from my platform and saw the top section of the platform leaving from the Port A jetties. Neat to be able to see that stuff coming and going.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

ive never seen any rigs that are self defensive. are there any? its hard to believe either way...have defense mechanisms seems like a great idea, but at the same time how the hell would they do it? contract out to national defense? im not educated on this subject, someone please feel free to chime in here.


----------



## Over the Edge (May 21, 2004)

There arent any other floating production units in the GOM with 50 cal guns or any other defense system to my knowledge, and I work in the industry. I understand Perdido is much closer to International or Mexican waters, but I still highly doubt it will have a defense system of any type much less guns.


----------



## marine0311 (Apr 11, 2008)

*Guns....*



rodsnscrews said:


> With one call from the Perdido the coast guard Falcon out of CC will be on your a** in one hour and you will wish you never went fishing let along went 125/160 miles on a joy ride! The perdido will be outfitted with its own defense system and if you think your vessel can withstand a barrage from a 50 cal then good luck to you!


I doubt that the oil companies would want the liability of having automatic weapons on their platforms.....seriously, could you imagine the fallout from an accidental discharge or an over-anxious gunner shooting someones boat, or worse. The uninforced proximity is 500ft from a rig, and that is for the boaters safety from falling debris/tools or hot liquids from the flare boom. Noone is going to shoot you for fishing near the rig. Calm down cowboy.


----------



## BlueWaterBill (May 28, 2008)

I Think it has alot to do with people like rodznskrews runnin their mouth on the internet that set rig operators against the common sport fisherman.....i work in the oilfield and know for a fact that the guys check all these blogs as they are looking for a good hook up out there also and want to see what the boats are doin......certain boats do come up in negative oriented conversations while at work..........take the hint friend......for yours and everybodys good out there....and always keep in mind, platforms have rules and guidelines too!


----------



## FLATSDADDY (Mar 25, 2008)

They might hire out security details to Blackwater to keep small inflatable/rigid fast craft and couple of trigger happy/overzelous guards on duty 24/7.


----------



## daviddrake2 (Aug 24, 2007)

Sounds like a trip for the Panga or crazy Cajuns in bass boats. Lol


----------



## BlueWaterBill (May 28, 2008)

lol


----------



## Autco (Jul 2, 2008)

I think that a subsidiary of Blackwater for their water operations would be out there...Deepwater....yea that was bad.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

I'd be more worried about the F-16s they'd scramble out of Ellington, that could be there in about 10 minutes.


rodsnscrews said:


> With one call from the Perdido the coast guard Falcon out of CC will be on your a** in one hour and you will wish you never went fishing let along went 125/160 miles on a joy ride! The perdido will be outfitted with its own defense system and if you think your vessel can withstand a barrage from a 50 cal then good luck to you!


----------



## treble damage (Sep 7, 2006)

Maybe someone knows this: why when you approach Dianna do they call you on the radio 15 miles out and ask your intention but not at Boomvang or Nancen? Diania is also covered in radar (all 4 sides). I always figured there was some cool Howard Hughes type stuff going on with drug interdiction or something.


----------



## Capt.mikelowe (Jul 25, 2007)

I can make that rig, fish, and come back and burn 190 gal. of fuel


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Capt.mikelowe said:


> I can make that rig, fish, and come back and burn 190 gal. of fuel


cessna?


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

I can gaurantee that none of these floating platforms have weapons on board.

They are extremely difficult to baord as ladders are covered with marine growth in splash zone and 1st deck of platform is well over 100-ft above water line. Just a blast from a one of the high volume water monitors would blast anyone off the ladders and sink most boats.

Concerns operators have with boats is these floating platforms are moored to sea bottom. This is why they are surrounded by large sea bouys that mark the anchor points around the platforms. These bouys have cables that go down vertically to anchors. One large sport fishing boat got into major trouble last year when it ran into one of these bouys at night, pulled out a drive shaft as prop hung the cable and sank! Large dynamically positioned supply boats are coming and going allthe time. Prop wash from one of the Z drives on these boats would put many boats at risk. These platforms are worth over $1,000,000,000 dollars that's with a big B guys. The ocean footprint in 9,000 of water is measured in square miles.


----------



## Capt.mikelowe (Jul 25, 2007)

nope 
A cat with diesels


----------

